
The ‘Bloop’ mystery solved - paulgerhardt
http://doubtfulnews.com/2012/11/the-bloop-mystery-solved/
======
marknutter
It's never a giant squid <kicks the dirt>

~~~
Cthulhu_
Squid? Cthulhu.

~~~
neonshot
Release the Kraken!

------
parfe
A lot of the wild speculation regarding the bloop stemmed from the ultra low
frequency audio being sped up 16x to be audible to the human ear.

~~~
mertd
I was more fascinated by the original
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCw16_Yxid0>). Interesting part starts at
45s.

~~~
__david__
Most of that sound is caused by artifacts of slowing the bloop down but
keeping it in audible frequencies.

Here's a more realistic version of the sound and a rationale of how it was
made (needs a sub-woofer or some decent headphones to actually hear it):
<http://porkrind.org/missives/the-bloop/>

~~~
andrewcooke
huh. thanks. so i guess this is obvious, given the context, but that sounds
like an earthquake (a decent sized one) feels, if you see what i mean...

(also, you can hear it with decent speakers - no sub-woofer. it's audible with
BW 602s (large monitors) for example)

------
eshvk
I confess to be slightly disappointed at this. Although there was speculation
that this was indeed iceberg related, there was also speculation that possibly
a living creature could be the source of this. Sad to say this but it appears
that the age of discovering large animals is long past us.

~~~
swordswinger12
Don't be so sure - the first pictures of a live giant squid are only around a
decade old. The ocean is deep and dark.

~~~
ZanderEarth32
Very true. Apparently we've only explored 5%, leaving 95% for a giant
something to be living. It would be a sad day to realize there is nothing left
to be discovered. Even at an older age I still find it fascinating and
exciting to think there is something unknown, mystical and possibly magical in
this world.

[1]<http://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/exploration.html>

~~~
mwill
I was talking to a friend recently about how little of the sea we had
explored, and he wondered out loud why it seems like people tend to take a
bigger interest in space than deep sea exploration.

I joked that it's because the sea is goddam scary and we're less likely to
find things with tentacles in space.

But it's still a good question. Space exploration gets a lot more love from
entertainment, pop culture, and news outlets.

~~~
noonespecial
Its easy. To explore space, all you need is a ship that can withstand
pressures between 0 and 1 atmosphere. The ocean, on the other hand...

That said, spacecraft seem to get lousy fuel economy compared to submersibles.

~~~
Someone
The start may be expensive, but currently Pioneer 10 moves at over 10 km/s on
about 100W of power. That is over 360,000 km on a kWh, and that mostly
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pioneer_anomaly>) is not spent for propulsion.

------
cyanbane
I don't believe it was anything crazy and that I believe that there is
probably a common answer for what this was, but I am amazed at the HN comments
so far that take this post for certification of an idea.

------
dhughes
For some reason that reminded me of the climatic (pun?) scene where the bad
guys' undersea under ice lair blows up and the ice falls down to the ocean
floor _facepalm_

~~~
pyre
Well, the base was man-made, who says that the ice wasn't?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_water>

;-)

------
gosub
I semi-seriously think then someone got the idea for the 'solution' from this
video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90cRyd4LpJo>

------
atlantic
My theory is, it was a weather balloon.

